# My Crimson fist army



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

Here is an army list for Crimson Fists. Any thoughts?
Im new here so haven't put points in yet.

HQ
Pedro Kantor

Elite
10x Sternguard veterans
1x Venerable Dreadnought with assualt cannon and dreadfire combat arm


Troops
10x Tactical squad
1 x Missile Launcher
1 x Flamer
1 x Serg with power weapon
1x Rhino


Troops
10x Tactical squad
1 x Missile Launcher
1 x Flamer
1 x Serg with power weapon
1x Rhino

Fast Attack
5x Assualt squad
1x Flamer 
1x Power fist and shield

Heavy Support
5x Dev Squad
4x Missile Launchers
1x Serg chain sword

5x Dev Squad
4x Multimelta
1x Serg chain sword

1x Vindicator
1x predator with autocannons

Looking around the 1500 points? although a smaller army within this say 750 points would be helpful to start.

What do you think guys any suggestions?


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello Helion Rain.

Let me Be the first to chime in. I have not been playing SM long so my advice might not be spot on but I can see some things you could change/add to make things more competitive. As it stands everything looks ok war gear wise.

A nasty tactic I like to use is take a drop pod with the stern guard - 10 combi weapons. Combat squad when you come in and then take out 2 tanks first turn. You also have two scoring units then. As they are at the moment they will just die like expensive marines. It's not the most effective points train off but it's a big morale booster for you when it comes off and a big down for your opponent. The problem is ppl catch on to this and if they know what they are doing will reserve most their army so what I have introduced is another DP. If they reserve everything I drop the drop pod with nothing in it. LoL

Fluf wise CF don't have a lot of space marines so I like to take just 2x5 in razzer backs to represent this. And some scouts to.

I don't like your fast attack. I don't think it's very competitive but if you like them go for it. I prefer to spend my points on stellar units but that just me.

I like the 5man dev with missiles but not theone with multi melters. Your doing the right thing with sticking to one type of gun but you MM have to short of range. Will quite likely be picked of from a far. Maybe take 2 squads of the ML. Im my resent crimson fist games I haven't been taking HS. Just a couple squads of stern guard and 10 TH termsies.

I've just seen you have 4 HS chooses ATM. Max is 3. I would go for 3 of the same thing ie 3 Preds or 3 vindicators.

Hope this helped


Allisalie


----------

